# Recce logo



## Vladimer (27 Mar 2006)

hey guys, wasent sure which forum to put this under so just ended up with this one,

im looking for a logo thats on the recce shirts, not sure how to describe it, remember it being on a greyish shirt with the word RECCE on it. 

looking for it in a picture thats like this 
http://users.skynet.be/little_donkey/LRRP/lrrp_newlogo.jpg
the word recce should take up the entire picture

(just used that image to show an example, i know it dont look anything like that)

well i hope someone understands what i mean lol just looking for the lettering RECCE on a picture or shirt


----------



## MikeL (27 Mar 2006)

I've seen a few guys in Edmonton Garrison wearing black shirts with a RECCE tab on the centre(basicially a copy of the Ranger tab shirts). 

What do you want a Recce logo/pic for anyways?


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I've seen a few guys in Edmonton Garrison wearing black shirts with a RECCE tab on the centre(basicially a copy of the Ranger tab shirts).



Yep...seen those in KAF as well. Looks stupid as hell.

They couldn't come up with an original logo?    :

Regards


----------



## DG-41 (27 Mar 2006)

Recce doesn't need a logo - recce soldiers should never be seen. 

DG


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> Recce doesn't need a logo - recce soldiers should never be seen.



...and I know we don't have one    

Regards


----------



## GO!!! (27 Mar 2006)

Well, there is;

1) the "tab"

2) the crossed knives for your DEUs

3) the snake/bayonet (sometimes with wings for para)

4) the skull/bayonet (also used for Abn Mortars)

(and my favorite)

5) the skull/snake/bayonet/wings/parachute with crossed knives and "recce" written accross the top. 

Most of these are just designed and made up in limited numbers by the guys in Recce Pl. Sometimes they get carried away...


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> 5) the skull/snake/bayonet/wings/parachute with crossed knives and "recce" written accross the top.



BBBBWWWWAAAAAWAWAWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH

 :rofl:

Regards


----------



## Rory (27 Mar 2006)

You have to be kidding me? Thats taking the coveted LCF to the extreme, a retarded extreme. I mean sure have pride in your job but for the love of God don't be a tool trying to accomplish that prideful look.  ;D


----------



## GO!!! (28 Mar 2006)

Well, perhaps you should come here and explain to recce platoon what a bunch of "tools" they look like.... ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Mar 2006)

Your logo should say this
"RECCE!  Couldn't find the handle on a coffee cup. Hooray"

;D


----------



## Patrolman (28 Mar 2006)

Whether it be a logo on a shirt ,a tab ,a medal whatever. They all inspire Esprit de Corps. Something for the new guy to strive towards. What looks stupid some looks like gold to others. The Recce course is one of the toughest TQ 4 courses out there,both physically and mentally. So once you have completed the course it doesn't matter how stupid the shirt or badge looks you are proud to wear it. It allows you to show others what you have accomplished. Kind of like a resume. I agree with Go. If you think it looks stupid just walk into any Recce stores in the CF and tell them their shirts are dumb and see what happens.


----------



## Rory (28 Mar 2006)

I didn't exactly mean the shirt as a whole but when someone noted theyve seen every single bell and whistle on it then well its kind of overkill in my mind. I didn't mean to reference the recce troops as tools. As doing such I have made myself seem a tool. :blotto: Karma.


----------



## Hmm donuts! (30 Mar 2006)

As long as your not looking for them cheezy 1 VP shirts that say MECCHI, the back reads,"go mech yourself before you reck yourself". We've seen them here in KAF, pretty gay and whatever that statement means, who knows?


----------



## GO!!! (30 Mar 2006)

How about "Death before dismount" or "Why drive the body when you can drive a LAV?"

 ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (30 Mar 2006)

In Meaford, sketched into one of the bathroom walls it says "You know you're weak, when your kit carries you..."

I think it was more of a jab at the Armour Corp than Mech, but it still works.


----------



## a_majoor (31 Mar 2006)

Eons ago I instructed a recce course, and the t-shirt the troops designed was hilarious:

A soldier in a combat uniform and field cap sitting in the cross legged "lotus" position, floating just above the ground.

The logo above the picture read ****, (the course number, can't remember now) "Zen Recce"

I guess you had to see it  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 Mar 2006)

No recce cheerleaders?  "2..4..6..8..tiptoe, sneak, and infiltrate, yaaaaaay, recce!"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> No recce cheerleaders?  "*2..4..6..8..tiptoe, sneak, and infiltrate, yaaaaaay, recce!"
> *




...but said in a whisper


----------



## Franko (31 Mar 2006)

Patrolman said:
			
		

> The Recce course is one of the toughest TQ 4 courses out there,both physically and mentally.



There is an actual course? When I got into recce (a million years ago        ) it was all OJT and the learning curve was pretty high. 
After all these years I'm still learning and expanding my job knowledge.



> If you think it looks stupid just walk into any Recce stores in the CF and tell them their shirts are dumb and see what happens.



Must be a VP thing to have your own kit shop? Never seen it anywheres else.

Regards


----------



## Patrolman (31 Mar 2006)

In the Infantry we have an actual course but we also have occasions where a soldier may not be qualified but be in recce. This usually happens when the Pl is in need of drivers or replacements for people who leave after promotion. Soldiers who have the potential to pass the course are sent as replacements. When a course is run they attend and if they fail they are sent back to a rifle company.

 I am actually an RCR not a Patricia, but we also have our own t-shirts. I never bought one I must say. As for recce stores I am referring to where work on a daily basis in garrison, not a kit shop. What's on your t-shirt besides a deer. I forget what it is called it is called not a deer! I say this because I nsaw your Terry Fox run pictures. Anyways keep those recce eyes peeled in A-Stan. ( Are you still there)
                                                                                                                                                              Cheers


----------



## Franko (31 Mar 2006)

Patrolman said:
			
		

> In the Infantry we have an actual course but we also have occasions where a soldier may not be qualified but be in recce. This usually happens when the Pl is in need of drivers or replacements for people who leave after promotion. Soldiers who have the potential to pass the course are sent as replacements. When a course is run they attend and if they fail they are sent back to a rifle company.



Ahhhh....seen    



> I am actually an RCR not a Patricia, but we also have our own t-shirts. I never bought one I must say. As for recce stores I am referring to where work on a daily basis in garrison, not a kit shop.



That explains it...wasn't sure if they had their own kitshop in a rest easy or something.



> What's on your t-shirt besides a deer. I forget what it is called it is called not a deer! I say this because I saw your Terry Fox run pictures. Anyways keep those recce eyes peeled in A-Stan. ( Are you still there)



It's a Springbok, everyone in the RCD wears it and it's rare to see someone with a different shirt now because the entire Regiment is Recce. Be kinda silly having everyone wearing a big RECCE crest on a black shirt wouldn't you think?

and no....I got back from the sandbox about 3.5 weeks ago and I'm on re-integration leave, or whatever it's called now.

Regards


----------



## Lost_Warrior (4 Apr 2006)

> In Meaford, sketched into one of the bathroom walls it says "You know you're weak, when your kit carries you..."



LOL, I remember those too.  There were also a few other insults etched at the Armoured corps, complete with spelling mistakes and all...(Infatry..lmao)


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Apr 2006)

I could start the whole Recce is earned in the Infantry and given to the Armored, but this isn't that type of thread  

As for Recce Shirts I have 2 one was a custom job by a friend of mine commissioned by my wife after passing the course ( he is a screen printer) and the other was Platoon wide one, Guys are right it's a pride thing, that's why we make them, We "like" to think we special, course that could be shortbus, hockey helmet special...but special none the less HAHAHAHA!

Yup Rory feel free to walk into 1 RCR Recce PL and call them tools, I'll be the on laughing at the back when they string you up by toe nails


----------



## mitch83 (12 Apr 2006)

So u think recce isnt earned in the armoured corp i can tell u every dragoon in the  recce sqns have earned it .....regardless theres no need for insults especially about regts, we work closely with recce platoon and have heard no complaints. Dragoons are proud about being recce and F***ing good at it proven it time and time again weve earned our recce role.


----------



## GO!!! (12 Apr 2006)

mitch.

In the infantry, the recce course is probably one of the physically toughest courses available, barring the more advanced ones, like PPF etc.

Candidates regularly return to their companies 10-15lbs lighter, and queries as to "how the course went" are answered with a shudder. People that are likely to fail are not loaded on the course in the first place, but a significant number always do, often in the first week, when they face the twice daily PT. 

I know quite a few tankers, and I know, for a fact, that there is no infantry recce course equivalent, or anything even remotely close, so give it up.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Well, there is;
> 
> 1) the "tab"
> 
> ...



I know GO!!! really wanted to add #6 as well...a fist sprouting from a pair of binoculars, throat punching a Fig.11-esque 'baddy'?


----------



## mitch83 (13 Apr 2006)

Well no one said that the recce course was not hard  and im not, but our role is recce its not just a course its what we do in theatre and on every ex ...as well as the infantry recce platoon i understand that , and we arent tankers anymore we are recce ...now i know you are gonna come back and and throw insults around thats fine i can take it but again no need for insulting regt's


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2006)

They are two different kinds of recce, with their own styles and nuances. Your comparing oranges to grapefruits. Same family, different menu. Quit arguing about it.


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Apr 2006)

Mitch,

My comment was ment as a poke at Franko, who I am sure knows me well enough have taken it in jest.

As for the rest of your complaints and/or points, Recceguy is right it's apples and oranges I know full well I cannot use a Coyote to it's fullest potential like and RCD Surv op can, And I also know that an RCD Recce trooper cannot do the CTR ( Close Target Recce ) like I can.


----------



## Franko (13 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> My comment was ment as a poke at Franko, who I am sure knows me well enough have taken it in jest.



Oh....that's what that was?     ;D

Regards


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Apr 2006)

LMAO...Seen Franko

You back at work yet?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Apr 2006)

All done.


----------

